# Rheem ac new contactor wiring



## Werbs (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, I am trying to find out how to connect the low voltage wires on the New Protech contactor I am installing it on a Rheem RAKA 037JAZ AC unit. Protech Contactor model number 42-102851-01. I can send photo's of old and new contactors to your private email if necessary. My email address is [email protected]. *Please notice the pictures I downloaded of the old, and New Contactor are a few posts down.
* 
*Many Thanks, Werbs*


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Post your pics here; people will help for free as that is the purpose of the site.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Werbs (Jul 8, 2011)

*How to connect New Contactor to a Rheem RAKA- 037JAZ*

Thanks for the reply. I need to find out how to post pictures on this site. I am not used to using URL in order to post pic's.

Werbs


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

For how to post a picture:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/how-attach-photo-post-12559/


----------



## Werbs (Jul 8, 2011)

*New and Old Contactor for a Rheem RAKA- 037JAZ*

I hope this works. I need to know how to transfer (where to put) the Brown, and Yellow Wire mounted on the side of the old Contactor, and the Orange wire that is mounted on one of the Top Spades of the Old contactor on the New Style Contactor. I assume they go on the A1, and the A2 spades, but I don't know what color goes where if so!!!

*Thanks, Jim*


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

use the picture I posted! Yes, 24V wires either one to either side go on the side of the new contactor


----------



## Werbs (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks! Does the orange one that is mounted on the spade on top go to one of the sides also?


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Brown and Yellow goes to A1 and A2


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

the THIN yellow and brown wires are the 24 v low voltage for the coil of the contactor new and old and it does not matter which terminals they go to on the new one as long as one is on each side of it. NO other wires go there. The rest of it is just labelling and replacing the wires as they are on the old one to the same terminals on the new one. Make ABSOLUTELY sure both the high voltage wires coming into the old contactor have no voltage from them to ground. I have seen double pole disconnect switches that were faulty and only disconnected one leg/hot source when turned off. Other one can be live and kill you. Make a note of that JJ.


----------



## Werbs (Jul 8, 2011)

I am sorry to ask again, but where(what side) does the thin orange wire that is mounted to the top of the old contactor
go??
Thanks Again, Jim


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Doesn't matter the side just follow the old contactor.

L1, L2 means line and T1, T2 load


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

the thin orange wire that goes from the "top" of the contactor to the capacitor goes to T3. you better make darn certain ALL those wire connections are very tight to the new contactor. may need new stakon connectors. if even a bit loose they heat up, turn black, get looser and drop the voltage to the compressor and motor and cause damage. sounds like you need a Pro or electrician friend to help out. get any of these wrong and the compressor/ motor or capacitor may be permanently damaged or burn out.


----------



## Werbs (Jul 8, 2011)

*Rheem Contactor*

Thanks Yuri, The one wire that I couldn't seem to get an answer on is the one that you said goes to T3, and now it makes perfect sense to me.

God Save The Queen!


----------



## Werbs (Jul 8, 2011)

*Rheem Contactor Wiring*

Hello, if the the thin orange wire that goes from the "Top" of the Old contactor to the capacitor goes to T3 which is a high Voltage terminal how come it isn't a thicker wire?. Is it because it doesn't carry much of a Load? It is seen best in my *2nd* photo.


Thanks To All, Werbs


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep....

Make sure you clean the condensor coil completely on that unit. Pain in the arze on them but if you remove the condensor fan and backflush water thru it it can be done. Then flush it from the outside in. Make sure the wires to the fan go in properly when reinstalling it or the blade will chop them off. Make a note of this JJ. Always make sure the wires go back in place and fasten them with zip ties if necessary. Real embarrassing when the fan chops them off and the customer is standing there.


----------



## grimaceMN (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm only replying to this old thread because I'm trying to do the exact thing the OP asked. I have the same type of old and new contactors pictured earlier.
Last year we physically pushed in the old contactor to get the ac to run. The capacitor blew. This year I replaced both the capacitor and the contactor and the fan will not run. I have the new contactor wired as directed.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Best to start your own thread; perhaps bad fan motor.


----------



## slwtypmark (May 17, 2018)

Ok..remember a few Post's a go when Yuri suggested you get an Electrician friend or HVAC Pro ? ......"HEED THAT WARNING"!..IMMEDIATELY! Some of the Line voltage(HIGH Voltage!) wires 'Are' similar in diameter to the low voltage wires! You could get mixed up from lack of experience and get hurt! We don't want any DIY'ers getting 'Shocked'!(Not to mention shorting out parts!)


----------

